# Sno-motion 2011 Aug 26-27



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Anyone going?

http://www.nelsonsspeedshop.com/pages/CustomPage/Index/4658

I'll definitely be loading up on oil. I'm a little nervous to buy too much knowing that the big show is in Martin (closer for us westsiders) this year. 

Just happy its almost snow show season.

Ryan


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I did pretty good selling parts last year so I will be there again this year.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I went last year and my gfs step-mom participated in the grass drags.. It was good time and also cool to see them dig up the snow and have the snow-cross races and stunts. Lots of vintage sleds and cool stuff for the kids for the newer sleds too! I'd like to say I'll be there but I have no idea as of now.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I may go this year. Need a clutch for the Zr. Also would like to pickup another seat wedge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I like the Hastings show much better


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Got a link or info on this Hastings show?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

NO, I don't. I heard a rumor they were moving it this yr, but I dunno.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I just got into snowmobiles this past winter. Don't they have a sled expo at the former Rock Financial Showplace (can't remember what its called now) in Novi?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Yes there is a Sno-Show at whatever the Rock Showplace is now. It's a car dealer. Like Suburban Showplace or something like that. Usually in November I think. A search in google should bring something up.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Buddwiser said:


> I just got into snowmobiles this past winter.


 Welcome to the best addiction ever. :coolgleam


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Crazy Axe said:


> Welcome to the best addiction ever. :coolgleam


 
Its right up there with all the other ones I have that drives my wife nuts.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

:lol: just look at her and say "honey... at least it's not meth."

For real tho, my gf likes all the same stuff I do, except hunting. She won't even eat venison but as long as she goes fishing and snowmobiling with me it's a fair trade.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Edit


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid41.photobucket.com/albums/e256/limige/082711141620.mp4


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

ok, bucket sucks for vid, heres the youtube on the freestyle

http://youtu.be/NzcKBA28I8M

no luck embedding....anybody?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

[youtube]NzcKBA28I8M[/youtube]

THERE IT IS! it's [ youtube ] NzcKBA28I8M [ /youtube ]
without the spaces. The NzcKBA28I8M comes from the watch?v=NzcKBA28I8M section of the youtube URL for that video. It's like a video ID tag and to post a different video, you'd highlight the equivalent section of URL from that video. I had some difficulty figuring it out myself


----------

